# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Muziek

## saneke

ik luister graag naar mijn lievelingszanger, Allan Jackson. wie kent hem? klein voorsmaakje! wie zijn lievelingsmuziek graag deelt mag altijd.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM

----------


## saneke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7hy_AshtNc

mooi!!

----------


## saneke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PlLE...yvWWbA&index=5

A MOMENT LIKE THIS LEONA LEWIS.

----------


## saneke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aIMLEID2Ns

DELTA GOODREM WISH YOU WERE HERE.

----------


## saneke

hey hey dit is nu mijn liedje om de dag door te komen en ze speelde het vandaag vanmorgen noch wel op de radio al swingend kom je de dag door moet je maar is luisteren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xG1...E7475D96C8AE6B

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saneke

VERGETEN BIJ TE ZETTEN: liedje noemt- K'VOEL ME GOED!! KLIKKEN EN het BEGINT TE SPELEN.van johan verminnen prachtig wat word ik alweer blij laat je voor de kleinste dingen blij maken!!!!!!!!!! blijf positief dat helpt je overal door.

----------


## saneke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq6ls...vWWbA&index=11

sweet november.

----------

